

Asking for a recommendation for an attorney and a CPA in WA - apr

Can somebody recommend an attorney that could review documents for an LLC and serve as a registered agent in the state of WA for reasonable price?<p>Also I would appreciate pointers to a good CPA. Ideally close to Seattle.
======
sidmitra
You can find a local accountant on Teaspiller

[http://www.teaspiller.com/find-an-
expert/?query=&locatio...](http://www.teaspiller.com/find-an-
expert/?query=&location=seattle%2C+washington)

Disclaimer: I work there!

